# Trooper First Class Blake T. Coble



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Trooper First Class*

*Blake T. Coble*

Pennsylvania State Police, Pennsylvania

End of Watch: Thursday, October 4, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 48
*Tour:* 23 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 10/4/2012
*Weapon:* Automobile; Commercial
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Trooper Blake Coble was killed when his patrol car collided with a tractor trailer at the intersection of SR 168 and Blackhawk Road in South Beaver Township, Beaver County, at approximately 10:00 am.

He was transported to Heritage Valley Beaver Hospital where he succumbed to his injuries.

Trooper Coble had served with the Pennsylvania State Police for 23 years and was assigned to Troop D, Beaver Station. He is survived by his wife and two children.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Pennsylvania State Police
1800 Elmerton Avenue
Harrisburg, PA 17110

Phone: (717) 783-5556

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21422-trooper-first-class-blake-t-coble#ixzz28MPTU4dS​


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Trooper Coble


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

RIP Trooper Coble.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2012)

R.I.P. Trooper Coble


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Trooper


----------

